# Whats gold and silver



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2008)

hi peeps , just want to know if there is gold or silver in computer monitors, or motherboards and is there such a thing as 24 k gold in electronics :roll:


----------



## Lou (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


Please read the forum.





Lou


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lou said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> Please read the forum.
> ...




LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 26, 2008)

stay away from computer monitors. 
yes. there are 24k plated connections in computers. moreso older models than newer. the older the better.


----------

